

Exposing Hidden Biases at Google to Improve Diversity - nkzednan
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/25/technology/exposing-hidden-biases-at-google-to-improve-diversity.html

======
techdog
It's a man's world at Google, as at other tech companies.

